# agility trial behind the scenes work



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone ever taken on a behind the scenes role for an agility trial? 

My training club needs to fill various positions (facilities coordinator, course builder, chair, secretary) and I'm tempted to volunteer, but wonder if anyone has any first hand knowledge of the jobs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've never done an 'official' job (like secretary or anything) but I volunteer at every club trial building courses, setting bars, timing and scoring and things like that. If you're new to agility and ever thinking about competing, I would DEFINITELY recommend going to as many trials as possible and help out. I don't think there's a better way to learn.

I would think actually taking it on where you are in charge would require a bit of an understanding of the game and the rules (well for course building at least). My nosework instructor and her husband are usually the course builders and I've helped them a lot. There's a lot of specifics I'd never think of- like knowing which classes have double jumps and how to set the double right (lol), and also things like leaving the bars on the ground until the judge measures it out officially (did not know that). 

But volunteering is the best, especially if you're not running because then it frees up the people running to have a bit of time to relax.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks! I've volunteered before for less official jobs (resetting jumps, rounding up competitors for their turns - I'm sure there's a real name for that job, and other menial tasks) and have had fun doing it. This latest call for volunteers would be more involved with the planning and administrative tasks. According to the person who sent the notice, no prior knowledge is necessary although I'm sure it would be helpful. The trials aren't until next year (March, June, and October), so there's plenty of time to learn. I wouldn't want to be chair or secretary (although it sounds like something I could do), but awards coordinator seems like a very entry level position.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I am on the board of directors for my agility club. I have done lots of behind the scenes jobs. I am most familiar with chief ring steward/volunteer coordinator. I assigned volunteers to the day of trial jobs, leash running, scribe, timer, etc. In April, I will be Trial Chair for the first time. We are always looking for people to take on the bigger trial jobs and there is always someone there ready to mentor you. The truth is, the more people who get involved, the easier it is for everyone. Being responsible for the awards is a nice entry level job. I think you would enjoy it! Go for it!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So Cavalier said:


> I am on the board of directors for my agility club. I have done lots of behind the scenes jobs. I am most familiar with chief ring steward/volunteer coordinator. I assigned volunteers to the day of trial jobs, leash running, scribe, timer, etc. In April, I will be Trial Chair for the first time. We are always looking for people to take on the bigger trial jobs and there is always someone there ready to mentor you. The truth is, the more people who get involved, the easier it is for everyone. Being responsible for the awards is a nice entry level job. I think you would enjoy it! Go for it!


Just saw this. Thanks for the information and encouragement.


----------

